# Berlusconi:"Restituiremo l'Imu agli italiani"



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

E' arrivata la *proposta choc* di Silvio *Berlusconi*, tenuta segreta fino a pochi minuti fa. E l'annuncio arriva dallo stesso leader del PDL:"un atto di sutura, un atto di ricucitura civile, un atto simbolico dallo Stato e del fisco, per instaurare un rapporto nuovo con tra Stato e cittadini, un atto che consenta un nuovo inizio. Nel nostro primo consiglio dei ministri delibereremo come risarcimento per un'imposizione ingiusta la* restituzione dell'Imu*". Poi il solito *attacco al Governo Monti*:"La volontà degli elettori è stata sovvertita dal governo tecnico. Lo stato padrone sfrutta i cittadini, i consumi sono in caduta, le tasse sono troppe, la disoccupazione aumenta. E' indispensabile invertire la rotta. Nel nostro programma, attraverso la riorganizzazione della macchina statale, abbiamo previsto di ridurre la spesa pubblica di 16 miliardi all'anno per un totale di 80 miliardi in cinque anni di legislatura


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sembra una televendita.

"Una Fiat Punto ai primi 200 che mi voteranno!"


----------



## Brain84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Con questo muscchio di ca..e si è assicurato un +3% istantaneo sugli italioti che ahimè sono ovunque


----------



## Dexter (3 Febbraio 2013)

se prima aveva serissime probabilità di vittoria,adesso ne ha ancora di più..


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ahhaha si con che soldi ??? A bersco' ... Hahaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo al delirio


----------



## Harvey (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non sottovalutate sta mossa, c'è gente che si vende il voto per 50 euro


----------



## Solo (3 Febbraio 2013)

E' un pazzo, ma il problema è che rischia di vincere. Cominciamo già a pensare chi sarà il capo del prossimo governo tecnico.


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

Magari recupera qualcosina, ma dubito che possa aspirare a vincere. Aspira sicuramente a rendere la vita difficile al centrosinistra al Senato, può darsi che succeda se vince la Lombardia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Magari ci riesce pure, ma toglierà il doppio da altre parti senza farsi notare


----------



## Gekyn (3 Febbraio 2013)

Se sale al governo, meritiamo il default


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

balotelli e' una mela marcia! anzi no! si, invece si! no, assolutamente no!


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2013)

Se veramente grazie a questa sparata (per non dire altro) guadagna punti percentuali nei sondaggi, significa che veramente l'italiano medio ha il QI di un criceto: ci meritiamo il fallimento. Votare uno perchè ti "regala" dei soldi (perché questa è la sua proposta) è da epoca imperiale romana.


----------



## juventino (3 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> E' un pazzo, ma il problema è che rischia di vincere. Cominciamo già a pensare chi sarà il capo del prossimo governo tecnico.



Quoto. Anzi secondo me è assai probabile la sua vittoria (purtroppo).


----------



## Emanuele (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sta cercando in ogni modo di farci invadere dalla Germania.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Magari recupera qualcosina, ma dubito che possa aspirare a vincere. Aspira sicuramente a rendere la vita difficile al centrosinistra al Senato, può darsi che succeda se vince la Lombardia.



Diversi sondaggi lo danno vincente al senato con la lega


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Magari recupera qualcosina, ma dubito che possa aspirare a vincere. Aspira sicuramente a rendere la vita difficile al centrosinistra al Senato, può darsi che succeda se vince la Lombardia.



anche se non vince berlusconi , il PD avrà una maggioranza risicata se poi consideriamo lo shopping degli onorevoli e ci saranno molti scontenti tra le fila di monti/udc/fli l'ingovernabilità è garantita . Questa volta berlusconi si è superato non solo vuole abolire l'imu (come promise per l'ici) ma vuole rimborsare ahahahahah è inutile è il maestro dei teleimbonitori roba che se avesse detto rimborso imu + scheda mediaset premium + pentole+materassi e ai primi 50 votanti una bici con cambio shimano la gente ci avrebbe creduto


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Se qualcuno vuole credergli è ovviamente libero di farlo.


----------



## Doctore (3 Febbraio 2013)

se mi voti ti rendo l imu...sembra voto di scambio lol


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Diversi sondaggi lo danno vincente al senato con la lega



Vincente non credo proprio, semplicemente non farà ottenere alla sinistra la maggioranza al Senato e quindi rischio ingovernabilità.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Questa è la sua ennesima barzelletta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

e con questa ha recuperato pure voti?


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]: Guarda che in Italia funziona così dagli anni'70... Fra pensioni baby eccetera purtroppo siamo andati in malora.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e con questa ha recuperato pure voti?



e te lo chiedi pure ?


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

E' un genio e stop c'è poco da dire con questo altri 3 punti sono nostri


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e con questa ha recuperato pure voti?



sai quanti votano per du lire...


----------



## Livestrong (3 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Vincente non credo proprio, semplicemente non farà ottenere alla sinistra la maggioranza al Senato e quindi rischio ingovernabilità.



Alla sinistra manca un seggio al senato per poter governare, l'avevo letto settimana scorsa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e te lo chiedi pure ?



che cavolo di popolo...loro vogliono continuare a distruggere questo paese e noi gli diamo pure una mano


----------



## esjie (3 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E' un genio e stop c'è poco da dire con questo altri 3 punti sono nostri



Uao. L'importante è vincere, pur sparando promesse irrealizzabili. Poi dopo che si è vinto chissenefrega di governare.

Sono l'unico che creda che la gente ha ancora un po' di cervello per non credere a Wanna Marchi?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo in campagna elettorale ragazzi, fanno tutti a gara a chi spara la boiata piu grossa. Da ingroia che si paragona a Falcone a Berlusconi che vuole rimborsare l'imu a Bersani che nega che mps sia legata al pd....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che cavolo di popolo...loro vogliono continuare a distruggere questo paese e noi gli diamo pure una mano



noi chi ? io no di certo , rivolgiti a principe lui è tifoso di berlusca


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Uao. L'importante è vincere, pur sparando promesse irrealizzabili. Poi dopo che si è vinto chissenefrega di governare.
> 
> Sono l'unico che creda che la gente ha ancora un po' di cervello per non credere a Wanna Marchi?



No ma infatti te hai sentito gli altri ??? Cose da pazzi hanno detto molto peggio di questa . E' una genialata l'idea ho solo detto questo. Poi se l'università di Siena ha detto che Berlusca ha reluzzato l'80 % del programma mi va bene che di imu me ne tolga l'80 per cento megkio di niente , anzi anche il 50 mi va più che bene .

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> noi chi ? io no di certo , rivolgiti a principe lui è tifoso di berlusca



Mi dovresti apprezzare che ho il coraggio in sto forum di dirlo che rischio ogni giorno il linciaggio XD ps ad onor del vero ho anche detto che se vinceva Renzi le primarie lo votavo , diAmo a Cesare quel e' di Cesare


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> [MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]: Guarda che in Italia funziona così dagli anni'70... Fra pensioni baby eccetera purtroppo siamo andati in malora.



Si lo so, purtroppo questa mi sembra veramente uno dei punti più bassi del berlusconismo, che spero davvero finisca presto, confidando negli italiani. Comunque È un voto di scambio.


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Si lo so, purtroppo questa mi sembra veramente uno dei punti più bassi del berlusconismo, che spero davvero finisca presto, confidando negli italiani. Comunque È un voto di scambio.



Hai ragione, ce ne fossimo accorti prima... Solo che quando le cose vanno bene non ci chiediamo mai il perchè.


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Si lo so, purtroppo questa mi sembra veramente uno dei punti più bassi del berlusconismo, che spero davvero finisca presto, confidando negli italiani. Comunque È un voto di scambio.



Ma che voto di Scambio ? Il voto di scambio e' individuale o se è' collettivo e' per gruppi di interesse comune a cui fai hna proposta e il voto di scambio infatti va provato perciò non esiste , e' una proposta c'è chi la può considerare vera o falsa stop , il voto di scambio e' ben altra cosa


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ce ne fossimo accorti prima... Solo che quando le cose vanno bene non ci chiediamo mai il perchè.



Spesso basterebbe guardarsi allo specchio


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

C'è anche da dire che la politica, al 70-80%, è gestione delle risorse economiche comunque.


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma che voto di Scambio ? Il voto di scambio e' individuale o se è' collettivo e' per gruppi di interesse comune a cui fai hna proposta e il voto di scambio infatti va provato perciò non esiste , e' una proposta c'è chi la può considerare vera o falsa stop , il voto di scambio e' ben altra cosa



Certamente non è il voto di scambio "dei mafiosi".

Intendevo dire che è come se Silvio andasse ad un comizio e dicesse: "Italiani" -ops questo era un altro  "voi avete pagato 200€ l'anno scorso per l'IMU, io ve li ridarò". È MOLTO strano che uno decida di votarlo *in base a questa frase*, è strano che Silvio acceleri nei sondaggi così; io un partito lo voto per le proposte economiche o le posizioni su vari argomenti etici, morali e così via, non perchè mi regala 200€. 

Poi oh ognuno è libero di votare chi vuole


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Certamente non è il voto di scambio "dei mafiosi".
> 
> Intendevo dire che è come se Silvio andasse ad un comizio e dicesse: "Italiani" -ops questo era un altro  "voi avete pagato 200€ l'anno scorso per l'IMU, io ve li ridarò". È MOLTO strano che uno decida di votarlo *in base a questa frase*, è strano che Silvio acceleri nei sondaggi così; io un partito lo voto per le proposte economiche o le posizioni su vari argomenti etici, morali e così via, non perchè mi regala 200€.
> 
> Poi oh ognuno è libero di votare chi vuole



Vabbè dire questo è scorretto. Berlusconi fa da sempre della lotta alle tasse il suo cavallo di battaglia.è la sua politica economica. è innegabile che, in passato, ha avuto anche buone idee in materia economica. Togliere l'ICI (anche se doveva farlo in maneira diversa, prevedendo cioè tagli corposi allo spreco pubblico), il piano casa. I motivi per non votarlo sono altri. Questa qui dell'IMU mi sembra una baggianata comunque, e restano valide le risposte precedenti.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sarà il cavallo di battaglia di berlusconi quello delle tasse, ma ad ogni suo governo la pressione fiscale non è mai scesa... anzi


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sarà il cavallo di battaglia di berlusconi quello delle tasse, ma ad ogni suo governo la pressione fiscale non è mai scesa... anzi



In realtà sì, anche se il discorso è molto più ampio da affrontare.


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Vabbè dire questo è scorretto. Berlusconi fa da sempre della lotta alle tasse il suo cavallo di battaglia.è la sua politica economica. è innegabile che, in passato, ha avuto anche buone idee in materia economica. Togliere l'ICI (anche se doveva farlo in maneira diversa, prevedendo cioè tagli corposi allo spreco pubblico), il piano casa. I motivi per non votarlo sono altri. Questa qui dell'IMU mi sembra una baggianata comunque, e restano valide le risposte precedenti.



Ricordo che l'IMU è stata approvata anche dai parlamentari del PDL. Comunque la pressione fiscale era già altissima quando Monti è salito al governo.
(per politiche economiche intendo anche altro, non solo ridurre le tasse)


----------



## Isao (3 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> E' un pazzo, ma il problema è che rischia di vincere. Cominciamo già a pensare chi sarà il capo del prossimo governo tecnico.



Non è che se sale Bersani (+ Monti) non ci sia da pensare già al prossimo governo tecnico, eh...



Hammer ha scritto:


> Certamente non è il voto di scambio "dei mafiosi".
> 
> Intendevo dire che è come se Silvio andasse ad un comizio e dicesse: "Italiani" -ops questo era un altro  "voi avete pagato 200€ l'anno scorso per l'IMU, io ve li ridarò". È MOLTO strano che uno decida di votarlo *in base a questa frase*, *è strano che Silvio acceleri nei sondaggi così*; io un partito lo voto per le proposte economiche o le posizioni su vari argomenti etici, morali e così via, non perchè mi regala 200€.
> 
> Poi oh ognuno è libero di votare chi vuole



Ha detto questa frase questa mattina e già tu sei in possesso di dati che dimostrano un recupero di punti percentuali? Basiamoci sui fatti, ragazzi.



Hammer ha scritto:


> Ricordo che l'IMU è stata approvata anche dai parlamentari del PDL. Comunque la pressione fiscale era già altissima quando Monti è salito al governo.
> (per politiche economiche intendo anche altro, non solo ridurre le tasse)



Ricordo che l'IMU è stata approvata anche dai parlamentari del PD ed è stata proposta da Monti che ha prima dichiarato l'impossibilità di cancellarla sulla prima casa salvo poi farsi paladino della riduzione delle tasse e dell'IMU.


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ha detto questa frase questa mattina e già tu sei in possesso di dati che dimostrano un recupero di punti percentuali? Basiamoci sui fatti, ragazzi.
> 
> Ricordo che l'IMU è stata *approvata anche dai parlamentari del PD ed è stato proposta da Monti* che ha prima dichiarato l'impossibilità di cancellarla sulla prima casa salvo poi farsi paladino della riduzione delle tasse e dell'IMU.



Appunto, spero proprio che nessuno cambi idea per questa frase.

Certo! Infatti non sto tentando di salvare nessuno


----------



## Isao (3 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Appunto, spero proprio che nessuno cambi idea per questa frase.
> 
> Certo! Infatti non sto tentando di salvare nessuno



Io invece spero che gli altri sappiano reagire a questo proclama. Fino ad ora ho solo visti insulti contro Berlusconi dalle altre parti politiche. Mi auguro che qualcuno decida di rispondere a Berlusconi sui programmi, sulla loro idea di alleggerimento della pressione fiscale perché fino ad ora nessuno è stato capace di parlare di cose concrete. Poi per dirla tutta non mi risulta che il PD si sia mai schierato a favore di una riduzione del carico fiscale, anzi.


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

risolvi i problemi degli italiani restituendogli 1000 euro.. bisogna essere proprio dei geni per votarlo e sopratutto per queste sparate.


----------



## robs91 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Persino Tremonti ha sbeffeggiato questa proposta...


----------



## Solo (3 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> *Non è che se sale Bersani (+ Monti) non ci sia da pensare già al prossimo governo tecnico, eh...*
> 
> Ricordo che l'IMU è stata approvata anche dai parlamentari del PD ed è stata proposta da Monti che ha prima dichiarato l'impossibilità di cancellarla sulla prima casa salvo poi farsi paladino della riduzione delle tasse e dell'IMU.


*Bersani + Monti durerà un po'. Un governo Berlusconi dura un due settimane, al massimo.*



robs91 ha scritto:


> Persino Tremonti ha sbeffeggiato questa proposta...


Il che fa capire a che livelli siamo...


----------



## Lollo7zar (4 Febbraio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Persino Tremonti ha sbeffeggiato questa proposta...



Attenzione, tremonti se n'era andato alla lega proprio per non avere più tra i piedi perlusca, se l'è ritrovato invece e ha dovuto obbedire


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Bersani + Monti durerà un po'. Un governo Berlusconi dura un due settimane, al massimo.*



Bersani + Monti durerà al massimo 2 anni. Immagino già un governo PD-SEL-Monti-UDC-FLI. E' proprio quello di cui ha bisogno il paese. Sarà la solita macedonia all'italiana in cui invece di portare avanti un programma si penserà ad accontentare i vari partiti della coalizione, una volta l'uno e una volta l'altro.


----------



## James Watson (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Io invece spero che gli altri sappiano reagire a questo proclama. Fino ad ora ho solo visti insulti contro Berlusconi dalle altre parti politiche. Mi auguro che qualcuno decida di rispondere a Berlusconi sui programmi, sulla loro idea di alleggerimento della pressione fiscale perché fino ad ora nessuno è stato capace di parlare di cose concrete. *Poi per dirla tutta non mi risulta che il PD si sia mai schierato a favore di una riduzione del carico fiscale, anzi.*



Il PD si è schierato apertamente per una rimodulazione delle tasse a partire da una rimodulazione (per altro sacrosanta a mio modo di vedere) dell'IMU, non credo che, allo stato attuale, ci siano molti margini di riduzione della pressione fiscale se non si trovano strategie concrete per aumentare gli introiti fiscali (che tradotto non significa aumentare le tasse ma ridurre l'evasione fiscale).
Io, francamente, di insulti a Berlusconi da parte degli altri politici non ne ho visti poi così tanti (casomai ne ho visti di più da parte della "gente comune" diciamo così, questo dovrebbe far riflettere), ho visto più che altro proposte diverse (almeno, da questo punto di vista mi riferisco all'asse PD-SEL)


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Il PD si è schierato apertamente per una rimodulazione delle tasse a partire da una rimodulazione (per altro sacrosanta a mio modo di vedere) dell'IMU, *non credo che, allo stato attuale, ci siano molti margini di riduzione della pressione fiscale* se non si trovano strategie concrete per aumentare gli introiti fiscali (che tradotto non significa aumentare le tasse ma ridurre l'evasione fiscale).
> Io, francamente, di insulti a Berlusconi da parte degli altri politici non ne ho visti poi così tanti (casomai ne ho visti di più da parte della "gente comune" diciamo così, questo dovrebbe far riflettere), ho visto più che altro proposte diverse (almeno, da questo punto di vista mi riferisco all'asse PD-SEL)



Fin quando dovremo finanziare le banche del PD, nemmeno io credo potremo mai abbassare la pressione fiscale.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Io invece spero che gli altri sappiano reagire a questo proclama. Fino ad ora ho solo visti insulti contro Berlusconi dalle altre parti politiche. Mi auguro che qualcuno decida di rispondere a Berlusconi sui programmi, sulla loro idea di alleggerimento della pressione fiscale perché fino ad ora nessuno è stato capace di parlare di cose concrete. Poi per dirla tutta non mi risulta che il PD si sia mai schierato a favore di una riduzione del carico fiscale, anzi.



e qua ti sbaglio di grosso , ci sono quelli che parlano di programma e cercano di dare soluzione solo che parlando con educazione nessuno se li fila , vatti a vedere le proposte di fermare il declino di giannino e poi vediamo se nessuno è capace di parlare di cose concrete


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Fin quando dovremo finanziare le banche del PD, nemmeno io credo potremo mai abbassare la pressione fiscale.



Non dirlo però che NON è un finanziamento a fondo perduto. Crediamo alla favoletta che i soldi dell'IMU sono una gentile concessione per salvare MPS


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e qua ti sbaglio di grosso , ci sono quelli che parlano di programma e cercano di dare soluzione solo che parlando con educazione nessuno se li fila , vatti a vedere le proposte di fermare il declino di giannino e poi vediamo se nessuno è capace di parlare di cose concrete



Ho letto qualcosa su Giannino e alcune delle proposte ricalcano il mio modo di pensare però sappiamo bene che non riuscirà a superare lo sbarramento. Io mi riferivo comunque a PD e Monti. Per quanto Monti abbia un'agenda, quest'ultima non è altro che la solita cozzaglia di promesse senza scendere nel particolare e nel pratico.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non dirlo però che NON è un finanziamento a fondo perduto. Crediamo alla favoletta che i soldi dell'IMU sono una gentile concessione per salvare MPS



La favoletta... Siete stupendi.. Riuscite a ribaltare qualsiasi cosa.. Se quella banca fosse stata del gruppo fininvest sarebbe crollato il mondo.. L'indignazione dell'opinione pubblica sarebbe alle stelle e su facebook vi sarebbero decine e decine di post indignati..

Però il MPS era una banca del PD e dunque niente indignazione.. Anzi difendiamo l'operato sporco di quei dirigenti..
Dici che è un finanziamento non a fondo perduto. Bene. Puoi spiegarmi perché uno stato debba finanziare con i soldi dei cittadini una banca e, nonostante l'ingente somma, non si preoccupi nemmeno di accertare a chi dà questi soldi e come verranno usati? E' come se una banca ti facesse un prestito senza nemmeno chiederti se hai uno stipendio o comunque delle garanzie alle spalle. Beh, se una banca operasse così non farebbe altro che fare prestiti a fondo perduto...


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Aggiungo che se c'è una vera favoletta, è proprio quella che il MPS non è una banca del PD.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> La favoletta... Siete stupendi.. Riuscite a ribaltare qualsiasi cosa.. Se quella banca fosse stata del gruppo fininvest sarebbe crollato il mondo.. L'indignazione dell'opinione pubblica sarebbe alle stelle e su facebook vi sarebbero decine e decine di post indignati..
> 
> 1)Però il MPS era una banca del PD e dunque niente indignazione.. Anzi difendiamo l'operato sporco di quei dirigenti..
> 
> 2)Dici che è un finanziamento non a fondo perduto. Bene. Puoi spiegarmi perché uno stato debba finanziare con i soldi dei cittadini una banca e, nonostante l'ingente somma, non si preoccupi nemmeno di accertare a chi dà questi soldi e come verranno usati? E' come se una banca ti facesse un prestito senza nemmeno chiederti se hai uno stipendio o comunque delle garanzie alle spalle. Beh, se una banca operasse così non farebbe altro che fare prestiti a fondo perduto...



1) Quando trovi un mio post dove difendo l'operato dei dirigenti MPS fammi un fischio  Se qui dentro c'è uno che ce l'ha a morte con Siena anche per fatti extra-politici quello sono io. Prova a chiedere a chi segue il basket qui dentro.

2) Lo sai che il CDA di MPS è completamente nuovo? Lo sai che il CDA della Fondazione MPS è completamente nuovo? O credi che ci siano ancora i peana che hanno bruciato il patrimonio di un'intera città e del terzo gruppo bancario italiano (Mussari, Monaci ecc.)? Le strade erano 2: primo far fallire la banca e secondo salvare la banca e l'intera economia mondiale (penso che tu conosca la storia di Lehman Brothers e penso che tu conosca le conseguenze che ci sono state col suo fallimento). Si è deciso di salvarla con i cosiddetti Monti Bond, ergo non un regalo alla banca bensì un prestito a tassi elevati (leggevo al 9%) che dovranno essere restituiti. Però crediamo ancora che i soldi dell'IMU (gettito di 24 mld totali) siano stati regalati ad MPS.


----------



## fratta87 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la *proposta choc* di Silvio *Berlusconi*, tenuta segreta fino a pochi minuti fa. E l'annuncio arriva dallo stesso leader del PDL:"un atto di sutura, un atto di ricucitura civile, un atto simbolico dallo Stato e del fisco, per instaurare un rapporto nuovo con tra Stato e cittadini, un atto che consenta un nuovo inizio. Nel nostro primo consiglio dei ministri delibereremo come risarcimento per un'imposizione ingiusta la* restituzione dell'Imu*". Poi il solito *attacco al Governo Monti*:"La volontà degli elettori è stata sovvertita dal governo tecnico. Lo stato padrone sfrutta i cittadini, i consumi sono in caduta, le tasse sono troppe, la disoccupazione aumenta. E' indispensabile invertire la rotta. Nel nostro programma, attraverso la riorganizzazione della macchina statale, abbiamo previsto di ridurre la spesa pubblica di 16 miliardi all'anno per un totale di 80 miliardi in cinque anni di legislatura



Prima paga tutte le aziende che avanzano soldi dallo stato che a loro volta pagheranno gli stipendi ai cittadini utilizzando quei soldi. 

Tieniti pure l'IMU che il tuo partito ha votato. Da notare che questa proposta avvantaggia ancora i ricconi che avranno pagato tantissimo di IMU. Il cittadino comune non ha 50 case e di IMU non ha pagato cifre tali da renderlo ancora più povero. Basterebbe dare a tutti gli stipendi che non riescono ad essere pagati dalle aziende che stanno tutte chiudendo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ho letto qualcosa su Giannino e alcune delle proposte ricalcano il mio modo di pensare però sappiamo bene che non riuscirà a superare lo sbarramento. Io mi riferivo comunque a PD e Monti. Per quanto Monti abbia un'agenda, quest'ultima non è altro che la solita cozzaglia di promesse senza scendere nel particolare e nel pratico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si ma è proprio sto ragionamento insensato la rovina del paese  se condividi molti punti di quel programma perche non votarli? non sta in piede la questione sono piccoli e non vinceranno.

Guarda che nello scandalo MPS c'è pure il pdl con verdini eh


----------



## James Watson (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 1) Quando trovi un mio post dove difendo l'operato dei dirigenti MPS fammi un fischio  Se qui dentro c'è uno che ce l'ha a morte con Siena anche per fatti extra-politici quello sono io. Prova a chiedere a chi segue il basket qui dentro.
> 
> 2) Lo sai che il CDA di MPS è completamente nuovo? Lo sai che il CDA della Fondazione MPS è completamente nuovo? O credi che ci siano ancora i peana che hanno bruciato il patrimonio di un'intera città e del terzo gruppo bancario italiano (Mussari, Monaci ecc.)? Le strade erano 2: primo far fallire la banca e secondo salvare la banca e l'intera economia mondiale (penso che tu conosca la storia di Lehman Brothers e penso che tu conosca le conseguenze che ci sono state col suo fallimento). Si è deciso di salvarla con i cosiddetti Monti Bond, ergo non un regalo alla banca bensì un prestito a tassi elevati (leggevo al 9%) che dovranno essere restituiti. Però crediamo ancora che i soldi dell'IMU (gettito di 24 mld totali) siano stati regalati ad MPS.



Mi aggiungo al Kurt pensiero ricordando che nei primi post della discussione su mps sono stato il primo a mettere in chiaro che chi ha commesso questo scempio deve pagare duramente (evidentemente non rappresenta alcuna differenza per qualcuno sostenere che chi sbaglia paga (come sosteniamo "noi" da anni) piuttosto che attaccarsi a presunte "persecuzioni di natura politica").
Riguardo al "ribaltare le cose" quando sono a nostro favore mi riferisco al tuo caso ipotetico di banca del gruppo fininvest ricordandoti che, pur non trattandosi di banca del gruppo fininvest (a quanto mi risulta), ci sono due importanti esponenti del partito "rivale" principale del PD che sono stati coinvolti in un caso di bancarotta fraudolenta di un altra banca (Leggasi bancarotta fraudolenta Verdini-Dell'utri sul caso credito cooperativo fiorentino). Si parla di coinvolgimento diretto in questo caso eppure non ho mai sentito nessuno parlare di banca del PDL o stracciarsi le vesti come stanno facendo molti esponenti e sostenitori PDL sul caso montepaschi. Semplicemente sento dire la stessa cosa: chi ha sbagliato deve pagare.
Riguardo al discorso più prettamente tecnico, ha perfettamente ragione Kurt quando ricorda che i Monti bond devono essere restituiti dal beneficiario allo stato con un tasso di interesse elevato (anche a me pare di ricordare il 9%), per cui di cosa stiamo parlando?



(p.s. stiamo andando ot..)


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 1) Quando trovi un mio post dove difendo l'operato dei dirigenti MPS fammi un fischio  Se qui dentro c'è uno che ce l'ha a morte con Siena anche per fatti extra-politici quello sono io. Prova a chiedere a chi segue il basket qui dentro.
> 
> 2) Lo sai che il CDA di MPS è completamente nuovo? Lo sai che il CDA della Fondazione MPS è completamente nuovo? O credi che ci siano ancora i peana che hanno bruciato il patrimonio di un'intera città e del terzo gruppo bancario italiano (Mussari, Monaci ecc.)? Le strade erano 2: primo far fallire la banca e secondo salvare la banca e l'intera economia mondiale (penso che tu conosca la storia di Lehman Brothers e penso che tu conosca le conseguenze che ci sono state col suo fallimento). Si è deciso di salvarla con i cosiddetti Monti Bond, ergo non un regalo alla banca bensì un prestito a tassi elevati (leggevo al 9%) che dovranno essere restituiti. Però crediamo ancora che i soldi dell'IMU (gettito di 24 mld totali) siano stati regalati ad MPS.



Sul primo punto ovviamente non mi sono focalizzato su te persona in quanto non avrei su cosa basarmi ma su te, presumo, elettore di sinistra.
Sul secondo punto ti rispondo che so esattamente che c'è una nuova dirigenza e che proprio quest'ultima si è autodenunciata.
Però non capisco perché non mi rispondi sul fondo perduto. Dici bene, bond (forse al 9%) ma comunque si tratta di un prestito dato sulla fiducia. Non si è minimamente pensato di controllare a chi venivano dati questi soldi e non si è minimamente pensato di controllare come venissero spesi. "secondo salvare la banca e l'intera economia mondiale " Se io stato devo salvare quella banca la salvo ma la devo commissionare sennò non vedo per quale motivo una banca che è arrivata al quasi fallimento dovrebbe riprendersi. E' come se, essendo la Roma in crisi, compriamo azioni per salvarla ma non chiediamo la testa di Zeman e un nuovo allenatore traghettatore.



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si ma è proprio sto ragionamento insensato la rovina del paese  se condividi molti punti di quel programma perche non votarli? non sta in piede la questione sono piccoli e non vinceranno.
> 
> Guarda che nello scandalo MPS c'è pure il pdl con verdini eh



A quale pro dovrei votare un partito che non entrerà in parlamento e che se anche dovesse entrarci non potrà attuare quelle politiche ma bensì soltanto fare opposizione?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi aggiungo al Kurt pensiero ricordando che nei primi post della discussione su mps sono stato il primo a mettere in chiaro che chi ha commesso questo scempio deve pagare duramente (evidentemente non rappresenta alcuna differenza per qualcuno sostenere che chi sbaglia paga (come sosteniamo "noi" da anni) piuttosto che attaccarsi a presunte "persecuzioni di natura politica").
> Riguardo al "ribaltare le cose" quando sono a nostro favore mi riferisco al tuo caso ipotetico di banca del gruppo fininvest ricordandoti che, pur non trattandosi di banca del gruppo fininvest (a quanto mi risulta), ci sono due importanti esponenti del partito "rivale" principale del PD che sono stati coinvolti in un caso di bancarotta fraudolenta di un altra banca (Leggasi bancarotta fraudolenta Verdini-Dell'utri sul caso credito cooperativo fiorentino). Si parla di coinvolgimento diretto in questo caso eppure non ho mai sentito nessuno parlare di banca del PDL o stracciarsi le vesti come stanno facendo molti esponenti e sostenitori PDL sul caso montepaschi. *Semplicemente sento dire la stessa cosa: chi ha sbagliato deve pagare.*
> Riguardo al discorso più prettamente tecnico, ha perfettamente ragione Kurt quando ricorda che i Monti bond devono essere restituiti dal beneficiario allo stato con un tasso di interesse elevato (anche a me pare di ricordare il 9%), per cui di cosa stiamo parlando?
> 
> ...



Io ho sentito dire che la colpa non è del PD nazionale ma del PD di Siena. Ascoltiamo forse dichiarazioni diverse?


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque sì, stiamo andando OT quindi vi propongo questo post di Brunetta:



> La proposta di Silvio Berlusconi di restituire l'Imu versata sulla prima casa - Il piano è facile a dirsi e non facilissimo a farsi. Il primo Consiglio dei Ministri dovrà deliberare restituzione e cancellazione. Poi dal punto di vista finanziario le due partite hanno natura diversa. La restituzione, che è una tantum e vale 4 miliardi circa, va finanziata con un'altra una tantum. Bisogna accelerare i tempi dell'accordo con la Svizzera sulla tassazione delle attività finanziarie detenute dai cittadini italiani oltre confine, che dovrebbe portare un gettito di 25-30 miliardi ampiamente al di sopra di ciò che serve. L'accordo si farà anche se fosse per 10-15 miliardi siamo comunque sopra le necessità.
> Ma l'unico problema sono i tempi: tra marzo e aprile dobbiamo avere cash queste risorse, mentre l'accordo con la Svizzera potrà chiudersi entro il 2013. Faremo un accordo con Poste/Cassa Depositi perché venga anticipata la somma. La restituiremo con gli interessi: 100-150 milioni, dipende dai tempi del rimborso. La copertura strutturale della cancellazione dell'Imu viene per 250 milioni dai nuovi giochi, 990 dal contrasto all'illegalità, 700 dall'accisa sul tabacco, 150 dalla tassa sui succedanei, 900 dal contrasto del contrabbando, 1.015 dall'accise sull'alcol. In tutti circa 4 miliardi.
> Quanto ai Comuni, l'obiettivo è tornare all'Imu federale sulla seconda casa e rivedere il patto di stabilità interno, premiando i comuni virtuosi. Nessuno avrà da temere. L'Imu verrà resa alla Chiesa? Monti ha fatto molti errori con il suo regolamento sul non profit. Li correggeremo e in qualche caso restituiremo gli importi.



Questa è concretezza. Potrà essere una manovra condivisibile o meno ma è qualcosa di concreto e basato sui numeri. Mai sentito il Pd e nemmeno lo stesso Monti parlare in modo così concreto. Vorrei che la propaganda elettorale fosse fatta sui fatti concreti. Berlusconi, condivisibile o no, ha già proposto diverse cose concrete tra cui la detassazione sul lavoro in relazione a giovani e disoccupati. L'unica proposta concreta che ho sentito fare a Bersani è (cito testuali parole): "la priorità è dare la cittadinanza agli immigrati al primo consiglio dei ministri". (parola più, parola meno)


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Però non capisco perché non mi rispondi sul fondo perduto. Dici bene, bond (forse al 9%) ma comunque si tratta di un prestito dato sulla fiducia.* Non si è minimamente pensato di controllare a chi venivano dati questi soldi e non si è minimamente pensato di controllare come venissero spesi. *



Io ti ho risposto, il fatto che c'è un cda nuovo e, si spera, competente dovrebbe essere una garanzia sul fatto che quei soldi verranno spesi bene e restituiti alla scadenza prefissata (leggevo entro 10 anni). 

Te però sul boldato parli di un qualcosa che rappresenta il passato "Non si è minimamente pensato di controllare a chi venivano dati questi soldi e non si è minimamente pensato di controllare come venissero spesi". A cosa ti riferisci? A coloro che hanno sperperato il patrimonio di MPS. Se è cosi allora non vuoi capire o non so cos'altro. Non ci sono più quelli! Se ti riferisci ai nuovi del cda bé, hanno già speso, e come poni l'affermazione te alludi a "spendere male, sperperare", i finanziamenti pubblici (e non mi puoi dire che hanno già avuto tempo perché solo ieri il Tar ha definito legittimi i Monti Bond)? Bo, su questo non ti capisco.

PS: Ad MPS il governo B. ha già allungato finanziamenti pubblici con i Tremonti Bond, giusto per correttezza.


----------



## James Watson (4 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha scritto:


> La proposta di Silvio Berlusconi di restituire l'Imu versata sulla prima casa - Il piano è facile a dirsi e non facilissimo a farsi. Il primo Consiglio dei Ministri dovrà deliberare restituzione e cancellazione. Poi dal punto di vista finanziario le due partite hanno natura diversa. La restituzione, che è una tantum e vale 4 miliardi circa, va finanziata con un'altra una tantum. Bisogna accelerare i tempi dell'accordo con la Svizzera sulla tassazione delle attività finanziarie detenute dai cittadini italiani oltre confine, che dovrebbe portare un gettito di 25-30 miliardi ampiamente al di sopra di ciò che serve. L'accordo si farà anche se fosse per 10-15 miliardi siamo comunque sopra le necessità.
> Ma l'unico problema sono i tempi: tra marzo e aprile dobbiamo avere cash queste risorse, mentre l'accordo con la Svizzera potrà chiudersi entro il 2013. Faremo un accordo con Poste/Cassa Depositi perché venga anticipata la somma. La restituiremo con gli interessi: 100-150 milioni, dipende dai tempi del rimborso. La copertura strutturale della cancellazione dell'Imu viene per 250 milioni dai nuovi giochi, 990 dal contrasto all'illegalità, 700 dall'accisa sul tabacco, 150 dalla tassa sui succedanei, 900 dal contrasto del contrabbando, 1.015 dall'accise sull'alcol. In tutti circa 4 miliardi.
> Quanto ai Comuni, l'obiettivo è tornare all'Imu federale sulla seconda casa e rivedere il patto di stabilità interno, premiando i comuni virtuosi. Nessuno avrà da temere. L'Imu verrà resa alla Chiesa? Monti ha fatto molti errori con il suo regolamento sul non profit. Li correggeremo e in qualche caso restituiremo gli importi.



Le proposte di copertura avanzate da Berlusconi sembrerebbero a mio parere perlomeno "incerte" e i Comuni, che spesso dimentichiamo, sono i destinatari del gettito dell'Imu prima casa, dovrebbero cominciare a preoccuparsi. Le proposte nuove tasse sugli alcolici e sui tabacchi (nonché sul gioco) non sembrerebbero sufficienti a fornire in grado di fornire le risorse necessarie, senza contare che da quest'anno un aumento sulle sigarette è già previsto dal decreto Monti-Salva Italia; quanto ai tagli alla spesa pubblica, sappiamo tutti come siano facili da annunciare ma piuttosto complessi da realizzare. 
Berlusconi sembrerebbe puntare sul concordato fiscale con la Svizzera: secondo alcune stime porterebbe 15 miliardi di gettito, ma se ne parla da più di un anno e l'accordo non sembra vicino perché Berna non molla sul segreto bancario e sull'anonimato. Come ha detto il ministro Giarda in Parlamento si tratterebbe di un "condono o una sanatoria" fuori dagli schemi Ocse. Ammesso che entrassero i 15 miliardi sarebbero una goccia nel mare a fronte delle promesse di ieri di Berlusconi, visto che si parla solo di imu ma il cavaliere ha proclamato di voler abolire oltre all'Imu anche l'Irap (costo ulteriore per lo stato 33 miliardi di euro).
Riguardo al concetto "concretezza" ti vorrei ricordare quanto già avvenuto nel 2008: come promesso Berlusconi, appena al governo abolì l'Ici. Questo provvedimento mise in difficoltà i Comuni e il centrodestra, per tentare di tenere i conti sotto controllo, dovette ricorrere a misure poco simpatiche come l'introduzione del ticket di 10 euro sulla diagnostica (es. qui in lombardia). Inoltre, costrinse Regioni e Comuni a tagli sul trasporto locale (secondo una studio della Uil servizi territoriali gli aumenti delle tariffe sono stati del 25 per cento dal 2008 ad oggi).
Per finire, nell'autunno del 2011, la Commissione europea chiese *esplicitamente* all'Italia, nelle celebri 39 domande, di reintrodurre un'imposta sulla casa, perché eravamo il paese con l'imposizione più bassa sul patrimonio immobiliare. Lo stesso Tremonti rispose che si poteva fare: il gettito sarebbe stato di 3 miliardi.



P.S. PD nazionale o PD senese... ancora torniamo sempre lì, non me ne importa un fico secco se le responsabilità sono nazionali o locali, chi ha la responsabilità deve pagare secondo la legge. In qualunque caso, qualsiasi sia il colore dei politici coinvolti, qualunque sia la gravità del reato. La magistratura accerterà che Bersani in persona avrà responsabilità nel caso e che deve andare in galera? che vada in galera, ci mancherebbe pure!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io ti ho risposto, il fatto che c'è un cda nuovo e, si spera, competente dovrebbe essere una garanzia sul fatto che quei soldi verranno spesi bene e restituiti alla scadenza prefissata (leggevo entro 10 anni).
> 
> Te però sul boldato parli di un qualcosa che rappresenta il passato "Non si è minimamente pensato di controllare a chi venivano dati questi soldi e non si è minimamente pensato di controllare come venissero spesi". A cosa ti riferisci? A coloro che hanno sperperato il patrimonio di MPS. Se è cosi allora non vuoi capire o non so cos'altro. Non ci sono più quelli! Se ti riferisci ai nuovi del cda bé, hanno già speso, e come poni l'affermazione te alludi a "spendere male, sperperare", i finanziamenti pubblici (e non mi puoi dire che hanno già avuto tempo perché solo ieri il Tar ha definito legittimi i Monti Bond)? Bo, su questo non ti capisco.
> 
> PS: *Ad MPS il governo B. ha già allungato finanziamenti pubblici con i Tremonti Bond, giusto per correttezza.*



1,9 mld di euro per la precisione.


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Bersani + Monti durerà al massimo 2 anni. Immagino già un governo PD-SEL-Monti-UDC-FLI. E' proprio quello di cui ha bisogno il paese. Sarà la solita macedonia all'italiana in cui invece di portare avanti un programma si penserà ad accontentare i vari partiti della coalizione, una volta l'uno e una volta l'altro.


Ma la Lega, Grande Sud, Fratelli d'Italia e tutti gli altri non sono in coalizione con il PDL? Quelli non li accontenta nessuno?

Se Bersani + Monti durasse 2 anni ci potrebbe comunque essere qualche (flebile) speranza, farsi commissariare dopo due settimane non lo vedo proprio intelligente.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma la Lega, Grande Sud, Fratelli d'Italia e tutti gli altri non sono in coalizione con il PDL? Quelli non li accontenta nessuno?
> 
> Se Bersani + Monti durasse 2 anni ci potrebbe comunque essere qualche (flebile) speranza, farsi commissariare dopo due settimane non lo vedo proprio intelligente.



Lega+Grande Sud+Fratelli d'Italia non sono altro che una manica di peones al soldo di B. Ai leghisti ha già venduto la Lombardia, gli promette, once again, federalismo, ministeri a Monza ecc. 

Ricordati sempre questa citazione: _mai più con Berlusconi_


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io ti ho risposto, il fatto che c'è un cda nuovo e, si spera, competente dovrebbe essere una garanzia sul fatto che quei soldi verranno spesi bene e restituiti alla scadenza prefissata (leggevo entro 10 anni).
> 
> Te però sul boldato parli di un qualcosa che rappresenta il passato "Non si è minimamente pensato di controllare a chi venivano dati questi soldi e non si è minimamente pensato di controllare come venissero spesi". A cosa ti riferisci? A coloro che hanno sperperato il patrimonio di MPS. Se è cosi allora non vuoi capire o non so cos'altro. Non ci sono più quelli! Se ti riferisci ai nuovi del cda bé, hanno già speso, e come poni l'affermazione te alludi a "spendere male, sperperare", i finanziamenti pubblici (e non mi puoi dire che hanno già avuto tempo perché solo ieri il Tar ha definito legittimi i Monti Bond)? Bo, su questo non ti capisco.
> 
> PS: Ad MPS il governo B. ha già allungato finanziamenti pubblici con i Tremonti Bond, giusto per correttezza.



Mi riferisco al fatto che trovo assurdo che si diano dei soldi in fiducia. Vorrei che nel caso in cui una banca sia sull'orlo del fallimento o la si fa fallire o la si commissaria per un tempo non elevato e con una progressiva reintegrazione del potere nelle mani della banca.



James Watson ha scritto:


> Le proposte di copertura avanzate da Berlusconi sembrerebbero a mio parere perlomeno "incerte" e i Comuni, che spesso dimentichiamo, sono i destinatari del gettito dell'Imu prima casa, dovrebbero cominciare a preoccuparsi. Le proposte nuove tasse sugli alcolici e sui tabacchi (nonché sul gioco) non sembrerebbero sufficienti a fornire in grado di fornire le risorse necessarie, senza contare che da quest'anno un aumento sulle sigarette è già previsto dal decreto Monti-Salva Italia; quanto ai tagli alla spesa pubblica, sappiamo tutti come siano facili da annunciare ma piuttosto complessi da realizzare.
> Berlusconi sembrerebbe puntare sul concordato fiscale con la Svizzera: secondo alcune stime porterebbe 15 miliardi di gettito, ma se ne parla da più di un anno e l'accordo non sembra vicino perché Berna non molla sul segreto bancario e sull'anonimato. Come ha detto il ministro Giarda in Parlamento si tratterebbe di un "condono o una sanatoria" fuori dagli schemi Ocse. Ammesso che entrassero i 15 miliardi sarebbero una goccia nel mare a fronte delle promesse di ieri di Berlusconi, visto che si parla solo di imu ma il cavaliere ha proclamato di voler abolire oltre all'Imu anche l'Irap (costo ulteriore per lo stato 33 miliardi di euro).
> Riguardo al concetto "concretezza" ti vorrei ricordare quanto già avvenuto nel 2008: come promesso Berlusconi, appena al governo abolì l'Ici. Questo provvedimento mise in difficoltà i Comuni e il centrodestra, per tentare di tenere i conti sotto controllo, dovette ricorrere a misure poco simpatiche come l'introduzione del ticket di 10 euro sulla diagnostica (es. qui in lombardia). Inoltre, costrinse Regioni e Comuni a tagli sul trasporto locale (secondo una studio della Uil servizi territoriali gli aumenti delle tariffe sono stati del 25 per cento dal 2008 ad oggi).
> Per finire, nell'autunno del 2011, la Commissione europea chiese *esplicitamente* all'Italia, nelle celebri 39 domande, di reintrodurre un'imposta sulla casa, perché eravamo il paese con l'imposizione più bassa sul patrimonio immobiliare. Lo stesso Tremonti rispose che si poteva fare: il gettito sarebbe stato di 3 miliardi.
> ...



Non sembrano sufficienti per quale motivo? Quante risorse pensi che verranno incamerate rispetto a quelle dichiarate da Berlusconi?
Sulla Svizzera 15 mld non sono una goccia nell'oceano se vuoi abolire un'imposta (solo sulla prima casa) di 4 mld. Sull'IRAP non si è parlata di una abolizione immediata dunque non è necessario che venga "finanziata" immediata e solo con l'accordo con la Svizzera.
Il problema fondamentale dell'ICI e dell'IMU è la totale mancanza di progressività. L'errore non fu toglierla ma non modularla in modo diverso. Poi quello che non traspare dal tuo discorso è la consapevolezza che i futuri governanti dell'Italia sono quelli che hanno votato l'IMU (come il PDL ma ci sarebbe tutto un discorso da fare) e che non hanno intenzione di toccarla. Anzi, ultimamente Monti, in incredibile contraddizione con le sue stesse parole di 1 mese fa, ha dichiarato che forse l'IMU si può cambiare. Va bene che il PDL l'ha votata (e tralasciamo i motivi) però chi l'ha proposta non può dire di volerla cambiare senza ammettere di essere un incompetente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Ma la Lega, Grande Sud, Fratelli d'Italia e tutti gli altri non sono in coalizione con il PDL? Quelli non li accontenta nessuno?
> 
> Se Bersani + Monti durasse 2 anni ci potrebbe comunque essere qualche (flebile) speranza, farsi commissariare dopo due settimane non lo vedo proprio intelligente.





Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Lega+Grande Sud+Fratelli d'Italia non sono altro che una manica di peones al soldo di B. Ai leghisti ha già venduto la Lombardia, gli promette, once again, federalismo, ministeri a Monza ecc.
> 
> Ricordati sempre questa citazione: _mai più con Berlusconi_



Verissimo. Infatti io non ho fiducia in una durata record di un nuovo governo Berlusconi. Anzi sono convintissimo che non vincerà le elezioni. Io spero soltanto che salga Bersani+Monti e tra due anni al massimo si torna al voto così da poter sperare in forze nuove (vedi Renzi). Al momento non c'è assolutamente nessuno che meriterebbe di governo il paese. Spero che anche per voi sia così e che sostenere Bersani lo vedete come un sostenere il male minore.


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Comunque sì, stiamo andando OT quindi vi propongo questo post di Brunetta:
> 
> 
> 
> Questa è concretezza. Potrà essere una manovra condivisibile o meno ma è qualcosa di concreto e basato sui numeri. Mai sentito il Pd e nemmeno lo stesso Monti parlare in modo così concreto. Vorrei che la propaganda elettorale fosse fatta sui fatti concreti. Berlusconi, condivisibile o no, ha già proposto diverse cose concrete tra cui la detassazione sul lavoro in relazione a giovani e disoccupati. L'unica proposta concreta che ho sentito fare a Bersani è (cito testuali parole): "la priorità è dare la cittadinanza agli immigrati al primo consiglio dei ministri". (parola più, parola meno)


Queste sono ... . Non funziona così. 

Accordo con la Svizzera: stime psichedeliche.
CDP: 1. NON può dare indietro i soldi, è contro il suo statuto. 2. Quelli sono soldi dei risparmiatori italiani. Praticamente danno soldi che sono già nostri.
Accise varie: ridanno indietro una tassa facendo pagare altre tasse. Geniali. Danno con la mano destra e tolgono con la sinistra. Senza contare i dubbi sulle stime
990 dal contrasto all'illegalità: sì, certo. Va tutto a bilancio, altro che...

Ah, sulla detassazione: dove sono le coperture? Non ci sono. --> Proposte inutili.


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' davvero un piacere parlare con voi. Zero populismo, pensieri razionali e, soprattutto, totale assenza di offese o di intolleranza verso il pensiero altrui.


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Oh, l'ha detto pure Tremonti che sono follie, leggetevi l'ANSA. Tremonti è in coalizione con Rifondazione? Non mi pare.


----------



## James Watson (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non sembrano sufficienti per quale motivo? Quante risorse pensi che verranno incamerate rispetto a quelle dichiarate da Berlusconi?
> Sulla Svizzera 15 mld non sono una goccia nell'oceano se vuoi abolire un'imposta (solo sulla prima casa) di 4 mld. Sull'IRAP non si è parlata di una abolizione immediata dunque non è necessario che venga "finanziata" immediata e solo con l'accordo con la Svizzera.
> Il problema fondamentale dell'ICI e dell'IMU è la totale mancanza di progressività. L'errore non fu toglierla ma non modularla in modo diverso. Poi quello che non traspare dal tuo discorso è la consapevolezza che i futuri governanti dell'Italia sono quelli che hanno votato l'IMU (come il PDL ma ci sarebbe tutto un discorso da fare) e che non hanno intenzione di toccarla.



Le stime sul gettito fiscale delle coperture non le faccio io ma economisti molto più competenti di me, e, fino a questo momento, l'unico che ha dato "credibilità" alle ipotesi berlusconiane è stato brunetta in quell'intervento postato da te sopra. Stamattina sentivo un'altro economista su radio uno mentre andavo al lavoro che sosteneva esattamente il contrario: ossia che non c'era minimamente possibilità di manovra in questo senso perché le coperture previste non sono realizzabili o quantificabili in quei termini (snocciolando tutti dati che, ovviamente, ora non ricordo).

Riguardo la modulazione errata dell'imu, mi parli di governanti che non "hanno intenzione di toccare l'imu" quando sono mesi che, per esempio, Bersani sostiene proprio questo: bisogna rimodulare l'imu per renderla più progressiva.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Oh, l'ha detto pure Tremonti che sono follie, leggetevi l'ANSA. Tremonti è in coalizione con Rifondazione? Non mi pare.



.


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oh, l'ha detto pure Tremonti che sono follie, leggetevi l'ANSA. Tremonti è in coalizione con Rifondazione? Non mi pare.



Come detto da altri prima di me, Tremonti è andato alla Lega proprio perché in contrasto con Berlusconi e credeva, pensava, sperava di essere lui il candidato premier. E' ovvio che non scorra buon sangue. Inoltre confermo che l'alleanza PDL-Lega è il solito scempio della politica, un pò come lo sarà l'alleanza PD-SEL-Monti.



James Watson ha scritto:


> Le stime sul gettito fiscale delle coperture non le faccio io ma economisti molto più competenti di me, e, fino a questo momento, l'unico che ha dato "credibilità" alle ipotesi berlusconiane è stato brunetta in quell'intervento postato da te sopra. Stamattina sentivo un'altro economista su radio uno mentre andavo al lavoro che sosteneva esattamente il contrario: ossia che non c'era minimamente possibilità di manovra in questo senso perché le coperture previste non sono realizzabili o quantificabili in quei termini (snocciolando tutti dati che, ovviamente, ora non ricordo).
> 
> Riguardo la modulazione errata dell'imu, mi parli di governanti che non "hanno intenzione di toccare l'imu" quando sono mesi che, per esempio, Bersani sostiene proprio questo: bisogna rimodulare l'imu per renderla più progressiva.



Se davvero ci fosse qualcuno con la scienza infusa dentro di sé non avremmo bisogno di star qui a parlarne. E' ovvio che ci siano economisti contrari e favorevoli. In economia non esista un'unica via inconfutabile. E' tutto relativo e lo dico da studente di Economia.

Ma quando parla di rimodulare cosa intende?? Io quando l'ho sentito parlare ho solo capito che resta quella che è però a chi ha più case facciamo pagare ancora di più. Morale della favola: pressione fiscale identica sulle famiglie medie e aumento della pressione fiscale per i ricchi. Il programma del PD è basato su patrimoniali ovunque, vogliono combattere la crisi vessando chi può spendere e non smettendo di vessare chi ha dato due stipendi per pagare l'IMU.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2013)

mi viene il vomito a legge pdl - lega , PD-SEL-Monti .... basta per diooo basta...


----------



## James Watson (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ma quando parla di rimodulare cosa intende?? Io quando l'ho sentito parlare ho solo capito che resta quella che è però a chi ha più case facciamo pagare ancora di più. Morale della favola: pressione fiscale identica sulle famiglie medie e aumento della pressione fiscale per i ricchi. Il programma del PD è basato su patrimoniali ovunque, vogliono combattere la crisi vessando chi può spendere e non smettendo di vessare chi ha dato due stipendi per pagare l'IMU.



No, non è così.
Il programma del PD è quello di aumentare la progressività dell'imposta IMU, questo significa che si "sposta" il carico fiscale verso i ceti più "abbienti". Tradotto in soldoni significa, nel caso dell'imu, abbassare l'imposta sulla prima casa ed ampliare la fascia di esenzione, compensando questa riduzione con l'aumento delle quote sulle seconde, terze etc etc case.
Non so dove tu abbia letto quelle cose ma nel programma del PD non si fa menzione di nessuna patrimoniale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> No, non è così.
> Il programma del PD è quello di aumentare la progressività dell'imposta IMU, questo significa che si "sposta" il carico fiscale verso i ceti più "abbienti". Tradotto in soldoni significa, nel caso dell'imu, abbassare l'imposta sulla prima casa ed ampliare la fascia di esenzione, compensando questa riduzione con l'aumento delle quote sulle seconde, terze etc etc case.
> Non so dove tu abbia letto quelle cose ma nel programma del PD non si fa menzione di nessuna patrimoniale.


vero


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> No, non è così.
> Il programma del PD è quello di aumentare la progressività dell'imposta IMU, questo significa che si "sposta" il carico fiscale verso i ceti più "abbienti". Tradotto in soldoni significa, nel caso dell'imu, abbassare l'imposta sulla prima casa ed ampliare la fascia di esenzione, compensando questa riduzione con l'aumento delle quote sulle seconde, terze etc etc case.
> Non so dove tu abbia letto quelle cose ma nel programma del PD non si fa menzione di nessuna patrimoniale.



Mai sentito parlare di diminuzione dell'IMU sulla prima casa. Sul discorso patrimoniale vi ricordo che siete alleati con il SEL di Vendola che ha mandato al diavolo i ricchi e che quindi la patrimoniale la vuole fare e come. (ricordo anche tantissimi esponenti del PD a favore della patrimoniale ma non ricordando né i nomi né il contesto è inutile tirarli in ballo)


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> *Mai sentito parlare di diminuzione dell'IMU sulla prima casa.* Sul discorso patrimoniale vi ricordo che siete alleati con il SEL di Vendola che ha mandato al diavolo i ricchi e che quindi la patrimoniale la vuole fare e come. (ricordo anche tantissimi esponenti del PD a favore della patrimoniale ma non ricordando né i nomi né il contesto è inutile tirarli in ballo)


Dai, non farmi difendere il PD. Bersani è un mese che dice che l'IMU va tolta a chi ha pagato meno di 400-500 euro aumentando il carico sui più abbienti. 

Sulla patrimoniale, a cui sono contrario, e alle pazze idee di Vendola, vedremo.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Mai sentito parlare di diminuzione dell'IMU sulla prima casa. Sul discorso patrimoniale vi ricordo che siete alleati con il SEL di Vendola che ha mandato al diavolo i ricchi e che quindi la patrimoniale la vuole fare e come. (ricordo anche tantissimi esponenti del PD a favore della patrimoniale ma non ricordando né i nomi né il contesto è inutile tirarli in ballo)



Bersani ha smentito la patrimoniale. Certo in campagna elettorale se ne dicono di ogni, ma lui ha detto così. Comunque ad essere pignoli una mini patrimoniale c'è già ad è l'IMU (che è un'imposta che non colpisce solo le case, ma TUTTI gli immobili).


----------



## vota DC (4 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ahhaha si con che soldi ??? A bersco' ... Hahaha



Ci sono, ci sono. Monti facendo tirare le cinghia non ha raggiunto il pareggio in bilancio, significa che lo stato ha speso più di quanto ha incassato. E poi si scopre che i soldi per salvare le banche ci sono: la UE sta buttando via i soldi dandoli in prestito all'Italia, Berlusconi userà quei soldi là. Gli stati della UE sono avidi e prestano alla membro di cane perché sicuri di riottenere quei soldi con l'interesse e invece rischiano di subire con secoli di ritardo la vendetta dei banchieri fiorentini.


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dai, non farmi difendere il PD. Bersani è un mese che dice che l'IMU va tolta a chi ha pagato meno di 400-500 euro aumentando il carico sui più abbienti.
> 
> Sulla patrimoniale, a cui sono contrario, e alle pazze idee di Vendola, vedremo.



Giuro di non averlo mai sentito né da lui né da altri esponenti. Con questo non voglio dire che allora non sia vero, ma semplicemente non ne ero a conoscenza.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bersani ha smentito la patrimoniale. Certo in campagna elettorale se ne dicono di ogni, ma lui ha detto così. Comunque ad essere pignoli una mini patrimoniale c'è già ad è l'IMU (che è un'imposta che non colpisce solo le case, ma TUTTI gli immobili).



L'IMU è una patrimoniale ma è un discorso da cui non se ne esce. Anche il canone RAI lo è, e così via.


----------



## robs91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

_Niente copia-incolla _


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> No, non è così.
> Il programma del PD è quello di aumentare la progressività dell'imposta IMU, questo significa che si "sposta" il carico fiscale verso i ceti più "abbienti". Tradotto in soldoni significa, nel caso dell'imu, abbassare l'imposta sulla prima casa ed ampliare la fascia di esenzione, compensando questa riduzione con l'aumento delle quote sulle seconde, terze etc etc case.
> Non so dove tu abbia letto quelle cose ma nel programma del PD non si fa menzione di nessuna patrimoniale.



Tutto fatto con molta logica, ma questa E' una patrimoniale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sia mai il nano torna al governo, falliremo, poi altro che giovani e difficoltà del lavoro. Con lui già ci stavamo avviando al fallimento, un suo ritorno lo sancirebbe.


----------



## James Watson (4 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Mai sentito parlare di diminuzione dell'IMU sulla prima casa. Sul discorso patrimoniale vi ricordo che siete alleati con il SEL di Vendola che ha mandato al diavolo i ricchi e che quindi la patrimoniale la vuole fare e come. (ricordo anche tantissimi esponenti del PD a favore della patrimoniale ma non ricordando né i nomi né il contesto è inutile tirarli in ballo)








Mi sembra abbastanza esplicito, no?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tutto fatto con molta logica, ma questa E' una patrimoniale.



Lo dici tu come lo dico io e lo dice anche Bersani.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza esplicito, no?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ah, ok, l'importante è essere consci della porcheria che si sta facendo.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Febbraio 2013)

Incredibile, esiste davvero chi difende il nano. Speravo si fossero estinti.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah, ok, l'importante è essere consci della porcheria che si sta facendo.



Sono in buona compagnia eh


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sono in buona compagnia eh



Purtroppo l'unico che non la metterebbe è invotabile  e tra l'altro non seguendo una logica, ma solo per interesse personale...


----------



## Isao (4 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza esplicito, no?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non lo avevo sentito mai parlare in questi termini. Comunque dal suo discorso si capisce che userà l'IMU come una patrimoniale, e dunque inutile farne un'altra. E vi ricordo che c'è l'alleanza con SEL.

Piccolo OT. C'era Renzi a otto e mezzo. Se avesse vinto le primarie avrei votato lui. L'unica speranza della politica italiana.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Credo che qualche mio corregionale capisca il senso della foto.


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Febbraio 2013)

no alla patrimoniale ma si all'imu? e cosa sarebbe l'imu?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (7 Febbraio 2013)

no all'imu. e no alle feste dell'unità


----------



## Solo (7 Febbraio 2013)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> no alla patrimoniale ma si all'imu? e cosa sarebbe l'imu?


Si parlava, o almeno io parlavo, di patrimoniali aggiuntive.


----------



## Solo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque le sciocchezze sono talmente grandi che se ne parla pure sui giornali svizzeri. La cosa più importante che viene sottolineata, secondo me, è che l'eventuale accordo dovrebbe ricevere il voto dei rispettivi parlamenti. In Svizzera si potrebbe pure arrivare ad un referendum, tant'è che la lega dei ticinesi ha già detto che lo farà se l'imposta sui capitali sarà troppo alta. Quindi prima di vedere i soldi bisognerebbe aspettare almeno 4-5 anni.

Insomma, game over. Coperture inesistenti, come al solito.


----------



## James Watson (8 Febbraio 2013)

Che poi, come faceva giustamente notare qualche esponente della stessa coalizione di berlusconi, non è che ti puoi mettere a fare proclami di questo tipo sostenendo che troverai la copertura con un accordo fiscale con la svizzera quasi un mese prima delle elezioni: non ci vuole un mago della finanza per spostare i soldi dalla svizzera ad altri paradisi fiscali, penso..
Piuttosto prima fai l'accordo e poi lo annunci, no?


----------

